# Yum Or Yuck?



## Ranch Girl

Okay this is only for food guys!  
Okay here is what you do: You post a food item and then someone says either Yum or Yuck!  And then you post a question.
Got it?

I'll start:


Cake?


----------



## michickenwrangler

Yum

Pizza?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yum!
Pasta?


----------



## glenolam

Ranch Girl said:
			
		

> Pasta?


Yum!

Venison?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yum
Home made bread w/ honey and butter melted on top?


----------



## michickenwrangler

Yes!

Do you like buttermilk biscuits (not the dry stuff you get at KFC)?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yum
Scrambled Eggs?


----------



## michickenwrangler

Yum

Key lime pie?


----------



## blk90s13

YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM 



sheep testicles ?


----------



## GeeseRCool

Yuck!

Raw Honey?


----------



## michickenwrangler

YYUUMM!!!!

Apple cider donuts?


----------



## GeeseRCool

I have never had one?  Are they good?

Chocolate pie?


----------



## michickenwrangler

Yes and yes, lol

Cider donuts must be a northern thing. The town I grew up in, there was a cider mill next town over and they used to make their own fried cider donuts, nice and hot on a cool fall day ... 

Do you like rhubarb?


----------



## blk90s13

Yum 


Cow brain ?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yuck
Pizza?


----------



## Iwantgoats

yum
chicken?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yum
Pasta?


----------



## GeeseRCool

yum

cow?


----------



## debbiec

Yum (depending on what part of the cow) :/

fried squash?


----------



## GeeseRCool

Yuck

bacon?


----------



## Ranch Girl

yuck, don't like bacon 
Steak?


----------



## GeeseRCool

Yum!

eggs


----------



## michickenwrangler

Of course

Paella?


----------



## GeeseRCool

Never had it!


Goose to eat?


----------



## Ranch Girl

yuck
Brownies?


----------



## blk90s13

YUM 


fried liver and or kidneys ?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yuck
Cake?


----------



## blk90s13

YUM ( only if you wanna be fat ) 



you guys dont eat anything ? 


polish kielbasa ?


----------



## dbunni

Yum

Pierogis


----------



## michickenwrangler

Of course!

I'm descended from a long line of Hamtramck Poles!

Paczkis? (Polish jelly donuts)


----------



## the funny farm6615

sonds like a yum, but never had it before.

sweet and sour chicken with fried rice?


----------



## GeeseRCool

Sounds good but I have never had it before!

I will ask this again,   goose meat?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yuck ( Poor goosey! )
Chocolate Cake?


----------



## michickenwrangler

Yum

DYL

Peach jam?


----------



## Ranch Girl

yuck
Same Q


----------



## GeeseRCool

Yum

DYL: strawberry jam?


----------



## Ranch Girl

YUCKY!
Peanut Butter?


----------



## dbunni

Yum if Smooth ... YUCK if crunchy

Stir fry Pea Pods?


----------



## Elia

yum if they are cooked correctly, yuck if they are not.


Nuts About Malt ice cream?


----------



## GeeseRCool

Sounds good!

chocolate decadins ice-cream?


----------



## michickenwrangler

Not yuck but not yum. Chocolae ice cream has never been my favorite

Raw cookie dough?


----------



## Ranch Girl

YUMMY!
Same Q


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Yummmm!!!

DYL: Mahi-Mahi (a type of fish)?


----------



## Ranch Girl

yuck
Same Q


----------



## GeeseRCool

YUCK!

fried oreo


----------



## Ranch Girl

yum
Same Q


----------



## michickenwrangler

Possibly? You mean a fried oreo cookie?


To the next person

Blueberry cobbler?


----------



## blk90s13

YUM 


Squid ?


----------



## michickenwrangler

YUM--fried calamari with some marinara sauce 

Same Q


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Yuk!

Biscuits and Gravy?


----------



## Iwantgoats

water?


----------



## michickenwrangler

Yum, unless it comes from Twining or Pinconning (former has crude oil in water, latter has sulfur  )

DYL cinnamon toast?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yum!
Same Q


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

I've never had it.

Garlic-Butter Mushrooms?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Never had that either. 
French Toast?


----------



## Iwantgoats

yum
crab cakes


----------



## michickenwrangler

YUM

Corn bread?


----------



## Ranch Girl

yum
Same Q


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

YUM!

Tortilla soup?


----------



## TigerLilly

Never had it but it sounds good...

Potato salad sandwich?


----------



## Ranch Girl

yuck
Same Q


----------



## michickenwrangler

Never tried it

Honey-dew melons?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Never had that.
Same Q


----------



## michickenwrangler

Just to get it going again

YUM

Grilled corn?


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

YUM!!


Shrimp-wrapped in bacon- shishkabob?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yuck
Same Q


----------



## michickenwrangler

Yum

Wild rice?


----------



## bella1210

never hat it  

coffee ice cream


----------



## SpringtimeMeadow

yum
Vanilla Bean frappachino


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yum
Same Q


----------



## bella1210

yuck 

ice cream


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yum
Same Q


----------



## bella1210

yuck     

hot dogs


----------



## Ranch Girl

ragular hot dogs ... Yuck! But Turkey hotdogs ... yum!
Same Q


----------



## bella1210

yuck 

tuna fish


----------



## Ranch Girl

yuck
Ketch up?


----------



## bella1210

yum 

water


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yum
Lemonade?


----------



## bella1210

yum 

green beans


----------



## DouglasPeeps

Yum!  _only if they are "fresh" from the garden_ 


radishes


----------



## Ranch Girl

yum
Same Q


----------



## dbunni

YUMMMMMY

Kolorabi?  (sorry about sp!)


----------



## Ranch Girl

yuck
Cake?


----------



## bella1210

yum   

hot cocoa


----------



## blk90s13

Yum 


Pig ? YUKKKK


----------



## dbunni

UCKY!

Angora Goats


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yes!
Holland Lop Bunnies?


----------



## bella1210

yuck 

water


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yum ( Thought this was the Yes or No thread ...  )
Same Q


----------



## Royd Wood

yes / yum

Roast Pheasant


----------



## dbunni

Uh ... Yuck! Twice!

Corn Cakes


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yum
Corn Bread!


----------



## bella1210

yum 

ice cream


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yum
I scream, you scream everybody screams for ICE CREAM! WEEEEEE
Pan Cakes?


----------



## bella1210

yum 

candy


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yum ( Depends on what kind, though! )
Same Q


----------



## bella1210

yum 

cake


----------



## Ranch Girl

yum
Vanilla Cake?


----------



## michickenwrangler

Yum

Coffee-flavored ice cream?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yum
Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough Ice Cream?


----------



## michickenwrangler

Yum

Eggplant?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yuck
Same Q


----------



## bella1210

yuck 

ice cream


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

YUM!!!

Cookie Dough


----------



## dbunni

Yum ...

French toast


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yum
Same Q


----------



## michickenwrangler

Yum

Butterscotch sundae?


----------



## Ranch Girl

Yum
Same Q


----------



## michickenwrangler

Yum

Real lemonade with lemons, water and sugar?


----------



## TigerLilly

Yum!

Cream chipped beef?


----------



## MysticScorpio82

Yum!  (love it with toast!)

Mint Icecream?


----------



## michickenwrangler

Yum

Barbecued chicken over a charcoal grill?


----------



## lnm03

YUM!

Gizzards


----------



## MysticScorpio82

yuck

Eggs Benedict?


----------



## lnm03

yum

asparagus


----------



## Iwantgoats

yuck

Fettuccine Alfredo?


----------



## michickenwrangler

Yum

Deviled eggs?


----------



## More of a BYC person

yum  


potato soup ( i have a cold and thats all i can think about)


----------



## bella1210

yuck

do you like coffee ice cream


----------



## DoubleTake

Yum!

BBQ Corn


----------



## michickenwrangler

Yum

Garlic bread?


----------



## ohne

Yum!

Vegetarian Burger with Bacon?


----------



## Zephyr Farms

Yum!

Rabbit?


----------



## Iwantgoats

yuck?  never tried it

french toast?


----------



## Zephyr Farms

yum!

rice?


----------



## michickenwrangler

Yum

Corn dogs?


----------



## bella1210

yuck

coffee ice cream


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry

Yuck

Chocolate Pie?


----------



## ChickenGirl11

YUM!!! 




Squid?????


----------



## nrthrnlightz

yum 



Durian?


----------



## Dutchgirl

Triple chocolate cake? With dark chocolate fudge icing, and chocolate mousse in the center?


----------



## vitamin A

yum 


ice cream


----------



## Dutchgirl

YUM YUM YUM YUM grasshopper pie ice cream! YUM YUM YUM YUM 

spinach quiche love)


----------



## SheepyClo

Sounds.... YUM!




Pickeled Artichoke?


----------



## woodleighcreek

Yuck!



Coffee Cheesecake?


----------



## kelsey2017

Sounds YuM to me! 

DYL: left over B-Day Cake (homemade!)?

I'm gonna have some now, the power of suggestion!


----------



## Lady Jane

Leftover B-cake is great, especially if it is vanilla.  

Fried Okra?


----------



## woodleighcreek

yuck!

Edamame Beans?


----------



## Lady Jane

Oh, definitely yum.  (I'm not too picky about food and I love trying new things. I do draw the line at squid and octopus though.)

Pecan Pie?


----------



## woodleighcreek

Yum!


Home made banana nut bread?


----------



## cattlecait

YUM!

Roast duck?


----------



## woodleighcreek

Yuck!


Sopapillas?


----------



## themrslove

Yum!

Tuna Fish Sandwiches?


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Yuk!

Chicken fried venison?


----------



## Zephyr Farms

Yuk!

Rabbit Jerky?


----------



## Lady Jane

Can't say I've had rabbit jerky, though I do like beef jerky. Yum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Beef Burrito


----------



## norcal

Yum (though I usually go for pork)   

Smoked baby oysters?


----------



## Lady Jane

Hmm, didn't know that were pork burritos. I've somehow only heard of chicken and beef. 

Anyway, I would have to say yuck on the oysters. Don't care much for shell fish. 

Egg Roll


----------



## woodleighcreek

Yuck!

Kiwis?


----------



## Bimpnottin

Nothing great about them, but they are good on fruit pizza.

So, fruit pizza?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Never had it but it sounds good!!!!!!!! Yum!


Lasagna? (YUM)


----------



## oxdrover14

Yuck!


Chicken liver and onions.   ( yum!)


----------



## Royd Wood

a big yum to that

Finely sliced cows tongue with watercress sandwich


----------



## animalfarm

sort of yuck. (sandwich part)

pickled tongue (anise flavour) yum


----------



## elevan

YUCK! 

Artichoke hearts?


----------



## Livinwright Farm

YUM! Espescially on in pasta dishes or on a pizza!

Butternut Squash Lasagna ??


----------



## elevan

Never had it but it sounds YUM

"Goat Berry Stew"  (really lentil stew)?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

yum!


Sweet potato pie?


----------



## Livinwright Farm

YUM!!

Rabbit?


----------



## Bimpnottin

Rabbit - absolutely YUM!

Rhubarb crunch?


----------



## AlpacaEmployee

Yum!

Morel Mushrooms?


----------



## Zephyr Farms

Yum!

Chicken Combs?


----------



## Livinwright Farm

If speaking literally, then YUCK!!!

Eggplant Parmesan Pizza?


----------



## elevan

Yuck

Chocolate Cheese?


----------



## farmchick

Yuck!

LAYS Dill Pickle Chips! (teehee)


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Yum! anything Dill Pickle flavor!!

Philly Cheese Steak Bomb Stir Fry?


----------



## Ozark Daisy

I've never had it, sounds like yum though.

Rabbit Pot Pie??


----------



## flemish lops

hmmmm... Never had it 

chili soup?


----------



## RareBreedFancier

Yuck, I don't want my mouth on fire. 

Tripe?


----------



## Livinwright Farm

YUCK! 




Lobster Mac & Cheese?


----------



## elevan

OH YUM! to Lobster Anything!

Balsamic Cream Cheese?


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Maybe... never tried it... I can picture it being good though, especially since you posted on fb about making some balsamic cheese! 



Sage & onion stuffing stuffed rabbit with sauteed apples, onions & red cabbage?


----------



## Bimpnottin

Way YUM!

Red Cabbage Slaw?


----------



## Sunkissed

Yuck!

garlic?


----------



## bella1210

yum

ice cream


----------



## Sunkissed

yum. I like orange sherbert.

jello? if yum what kind?


----------



## bella1210

yum the red kind i can not think of the flavor

peeps


----------



## Sunkissed

?? Oh the candy  Yum

cotton candy


----------



## bella1210

yum

twix bars


----------



## Sunkissed

yum

bagels?


----------



## bella1210

yum

coffee ice cream


----------



## TGreenhut

Yum!

beets?


----------



## woodleighcreek

Yuck!

Sunflower seeds?


----------



## Ms. Research

YUM!

Broccoli?


----------



## Lizzie098

YUCK!!!

dark-chocolate covered coconut?


----------



## elevan

Yum!

Cake Balls?


----------



## woodleighcreek

Yum!

Sour Patch Kids?


----------



## Pancake in the River

Sour,Sweet, Gone  YUM

peaches


----------



## Ms. Research

Sweet!  YUM

Liver and Onions?


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

eeeeewwwwwww - YUCK

Fried Ice Cream with Honey Sauce


----------



## elevan

YUMMY!!  

Fried Zucchini?


----------



## Ms. Research

elevan said:
			
		

> YUMMY!!
> 
> Fried Zucchini?


YUM

Fried Eggplant?


----------



## elevan

Yuck! Not a fan of anything eggplant...

Circus Peanuts (those orange marshmallow thingies)?


----------



## Ms. Research

elevan said:
			
		

> Yuck! Not a fan of anything eggplant...
> 
> Circus Peanuts (those orange marshmallow thingies)?


Yuck,  Did as a kid but lost some of my sweet tooth as I grew older

Raisin Bread?


----------



## elevan

YUCK!

Banana Nut Bread?


----------



## Ms. Research

YUM!

Chocolate Fudge?


----------



## elevan

YUM! to chocolate anything  

Fried cornmeal mush with maple syrup?


----------



## Ms. Research

On the Cornmeal Mush:
Hot Oatmeal with Honey YUM
Plus Milk and Nutmeg YUM YUM! 

Tea with Honey?


----------



## elevan

Yum!

Parmesan / Gouda / Egg Sandwich from Starbucks?


----------



## Ms. Research

Parmesan / Gouda / Egg Sandwich from Starbucks? 
Cheese, Egg & Sausage on Begal from WaWa YUM

Western Omlette?


----------



## elevan

Yum

Giant Yellow tomatoes with Ranch dressing?


----------



## Ms. Research

YUM (but have to substitute Jersey Tomato )

cucumbers with ranch dressing?


----------



## elevan

Yum

Vienna bread with dill dip?

(I'm in a snack mood right now   )


----------



## TGreenhut

Yum yum yum yum, yum!!! 

Menudo soup...


----------



## Ms. Research

Menudo Soup   (Looked it up on the Internet, sounds good.  Closes to Mexican is a Good Homemade Buritto with Garden grown HOT Peppers YUM)

Crab Cake?


----------



## woodleighcreek

Yuck!

Funnel cakes?


----------



## elevan

Yuck

Pepper jelly?


----------



## woodleighcreek

Yuck!

Jello?


----------



## elevan

depends on the flavor...

homemade chocolate pudding?


----------



## woodleighcreek

Yum!

Key Lime Pie?


----------



## elevan

YUMMY!

Pineapple upside down cake?


----------



## woodleighcreek

Yum!

Ice Cream Sandwiches?


----------



## elevan

Yum

Chicago style hot dogs?


----------



## woodleighcreek

Yuck!

Stir fried pork?


----------



## elevan

Yuck

Cashew chicken?


----------



## TGreenhut

Yuck

Honey Walnut Prawns?


----------



## Hillsvale

yuck

Home made Wild mushroom ravioli

I think its a good thing Eleven and WoodLeigh don't share a house together ... only thing you two agree on is the junk food! lol.... slinking off now


----------



## TGreenhut

Yum

Stuffed Cabbages (stuffed with ground beef and rice)?


----------



## woodleighcreek

Yuck!

Homemade white pizza?


----------



## elevan

*Yum

Crab Rangoons?*




			
				Hillsvale said:
			
		

> I think its a good thing Eleven and WoodLeigh don't share a house together ... only thing you two agree on is the junk food! lol.... slinking off now


----------



## TGreenhut

YUM!

Seaweed? The dried kind you can get at asian markets....


----------



## elevan

Yuck!

Chia Seeds?


----------



## woodleighcreek

Yuck!

Sunflower seeds?


----------



## elevan

Yum!

Amish Friendship Bread?


----------



## woodleighcreek

Yum!

Sweet and sour chicken?


----------



## elevan

Yum

BLT Sandwiches (bacon / lettuce / tomato)?


----------



## woodleighcreek

Yuck!

Pan fried potatos?


----------



## elevan

Yum

Potato pancakes with apple sauce?


----------



## woodleighcreek

Yuck!

Boysenberry Sorbet?


----------



## elevan

Never had it...

  Popcorn?


----------



## TGreenhut

Yuck

Pad Thai?


----------



## woodleighcreek

Yuck!

Monkey bread?


----------



## elevan

Yum!

Sweet tea?


----------



## Sunkissed

ok...

caramel candy?


----------



## Chikn Luva

Yum!

Mint Chocolate Chip Icecream?


----------



## elevan

Yum

Banana Splits?


----------



## Chikn Luva

Allergic to Bananas:/

Chocolate milkshakes?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Yumish

Mac and cheese


----------



## elevan

Yum...especially lobster mac  

Vietnamese Pho?


----------



## TGreenhut

YUM!
spring rolls


----------



## elevan

Yuck

Caramel apples?


----------



## DuckLover2399

Ok. 

Liver?


----------



## elevan

Yuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fish Tacos?


----------



## Ms. Research

elevan said:
			
		

> Yuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Fish Tacos?


YUCK!

Pork and Sour Kraut?


----------



## elevan

Yuck!... on the kraut

Chicken Enchiladas?


----------



## woodleighcreek

Yuck!

Extra cheese pizza?


----------



## DuckyGurl

Yum!
Hamburgers?


----------



## elevan

Yum

Alaskan King Salmon?


----------



## woodleighcreek

Yuck!

Dr Pepper?


----------



## DuckyGurl

Yuck!
Mt. Dew?


----------



## woodleighcreek

Yum!

Chocolate chip pancakes?


----------



## Chikn Luva

Yum!!!

Burgers?


----------



## woodleighcreek

Yuck!

Waffle Fries?


----------



## Dapplepony

Yum!

Tacos?


----------



## Chikn Luva

YUM!

Coffee cake?


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Yum 

Smoked leg of goat?


----------



## Chikn Luva

Never had.

powdered donuts?


----------



## yankee'n'moxie

YUM!

Monkey bread?


----------



## elevan

Yum

Caprese Salad?


----------



## redtailgal

*YUM!*

pulled pork BBQ!


----------



## elevan

Yum!

Rice Pudding?


----------



## redtailgal

with raisins.............Yum!

Mocha fudge Coffee?


----------



## elevan

Yuck (hate coffee)

Cashew butter cookies?


----------



## Ms. Research

Yum!

Pumpkin Cheesecake?


----------



## Chikn Luva

Neverhad.

Pumpkin pie???


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Chikn Luva said:
			
		

> Neverhad.
> 
> Pumpkin pie???


Yumm to both pumpkin cheesecake & Pumpkin Pie!!

Clove candy cane sticks? (like the ones from Cracker Barrel 

  )


----------



## aimee

never had one javascript:insert_text('',%20'');





 home-made hot coco with three marshmallows


----------



## Queen Mum

Yum!

Cucumber Kim chi   (cucumbers, sesame oil, garlic, green onions, a dash of red pepper flakes, and salt, served over hot rice)


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Yum!
> 
> Cucumber Kim chi   (cucumbers, sesame oil, garlic, green onions, a dash of red pepper flakes, and salt, served over hot rice)


Sounds pretty good!

Bacon in/on Mac & Cheese?


----------



## aimee

never had but i always wanted 2


fresh mama made apple pie


----------



## Livinwright Farm

aimee said:
			
		

> never had but i always wanted 2
> 
> 
> fresh mama made apple pie


YUMM!

Freshly made apple butter??


----------



## aimee

i liked it when my parents made it haven't had it in a few years though 



                           HOME-MADE CHICKEN NOODLE SOUP


----------



## Queen Mum

aimee said:
			
		

> i liked it when my parents made it haven't had it in a few years though
> 
> 
> 
> HOME-MADE CHICKEN NOODLE SOUP


YUMM!

Hot freshly fried samosas!   (Ok, if you don't know them they are curried potatoes or vegetables in a flaky crust deep fried.)


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Sounds yummy!

Philly Steak & Cheese Bomb Stir Fry  over oniony rice?  It makes me  SOOO GOOD!


----------



## Royd Wood

Good old Northern England Bacon Butty


Starters - Hot freshly fried samosas  

Main course - Philly Steak & Cheese Bomb Stir Fry  over oniony rice


----------



## Queen Mum

this thread is making me FAT  - fatter.   

Yum!

Strawberry Mango, Banana Smoothie with a touch of rum


----------



## marlowmanor

YUM! sounds good 

persimmon pudding


----------



## RareBreedFancier

Yum, never had it but is there a bad kind of pudding? 


How about a good old fashion banana split?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

YUM !! 

Chocolate sugar cookies ?


----------



## 2seth2

super yum

chocolate pie?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

mmmmm... 

 Cheese sticks


----------



## 2seth2

yum 

pumpkin pie?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

YUMMM ... 

Squid  ? ( never tasted before )


----------



## 2seth2

calamari yum


lobster?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

yyyyyyyyyyyuuuuuuummmmmm ...

lemon aid


----------



## Ms. Research

Love that Sweet Tart flavor!

French Apple Pie?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

YUMMM ..

Fried bananas at a chinese place ..


----------



## epignosisjs

Yum
Sushi?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

YUM!!

Tuna melt


----------



## Vickir73

yuk

chili cheese tots


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yum^^

Ah man!! Tuna is SSOOOOO good.

Horse meat...


----------



## Vickir73

Yuk . . .I'd rather eat tuna

chocolate covered crickets


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

YUK

How about some Taco Bell??? huh huh? haha


----------



## Vickir73

yum 

chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## crazyland

Yum!!

Grits and apple sauce...


----------



## Vickir73

Yum and Yuk !!???

ketchup and mayonnaise mixed together (to dunk french fries in)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Most would say yum but...YUK!!

Apple pie.


----------



## Vickir73

Yum


flaming hot cheetos


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Neither yum or yuk

How bout...Ice cream


----------



## crazyland

Yum!!!! 

The grits and apple sauce is a German thing. Lol

Ostrich


----------



## Vickir73

never had ostrich, but would try it, so I'm not sure if that's a yum or yuk

cow tongue


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Ewwww!

Lamb


----------



## Vickir73

was that a yuk?  

Yum

fried catfish


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yum

Bacon


----------



## boykin2010

OMG what? Of course YUM (who doesnt like bacon??) 

Ummm.... Rattlesnake


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

LOL^^^ Agreed!!

about the rattlesnake. idk but I'm sure it would taste good.

Goose


----------



## crazyland

Properly prepared, yum!

Chitlins.


----------



## Vickir73

Not even with someone else's mouth - YUK!



pizza for breakfast


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

YUM
Pizza anytime is YUM!!

Cheerios cereal


----------



## Vickir73

Yum (especially honey nut)

green lima beans


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

YUK


Duck liver


----------



## Vickir73

not sure, I'd try it (maybe)

rare steak (still mooing)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Still mooing lol

I'll say YUK to a rare one

How bout med rare steak?


----------



## Vickir73

yum


cheesecake


----------



## flemish lops

extra yum! 

smoked fish


----------



## Vickir73

depends on the type of fish - smoked catfish - yuk; lox - YUUUUUUMMM!!!


tres leche


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

YUM!!

Fried chicken


----------



## crazyland

Yum! Crispier the better!

Eggplant


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

YUK!!

Penne and meatballs, lots of cheese, no sauce


----------



## marlowmanor

sounds yummy!

Peanut Butter and Banana sandwich


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

YUM!!!

Goat


----------



## marlowmanor

I've only had it once but it was okay then

Calamari


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

YUM. I love that stuff. I would eat it all day every day!!

Lays BBQ chips


I trimmed my goats hooves today. I will put some pics up I think tonight on my journal. : )


----------



## marlowmanor

Yum
I prefer salt and vinegar chips though

Snails

I checked our new does hooves the other day and they were okay so I think I can wait a while before we have to do hooves on our goats.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I'm going to say YUK to salt & vinegar chips and snails!!

Burgers!!


----------



## marlowmanor

As long as they are real meat not those veggie burgers then YUM!

succotash


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

naaa I'll pass. y...u...k

Papa John's Pizza!!

real burgers only!!


----------



## marlowmanor

delicious if it has good toppings, if it has olives, or anchovies then no thank you.

crab cakes

Alright last one for me tonight. I've got boys to put to bed!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

YUM!!

fish n chips!!

Night. ttyl


----------



## marlowmanor

sounds good. Don't know if you are referring to the british version or just plain old fried fish with potato chips but both would be good.

pickled pigs feet


----------



## Vickir73

Yuk!!

fried ex-husband . . .oh, no wait, that's just me 

fried okra


----------



## marlowmanor

I agree on the last one, I just threw it out there for the heck of it.

Fried okra is delicious!

Pickled sausages (my DH loves them, I can't even stand the smell of them!)


----------



## Vickir73

don't even know what a pickled sausage is, so I'm just to be safe I'm gonna say Yuk?

fried twinkie


----------



## marlowmanor

never tried one, but wouldn't mind trying it. I assume it would likely be yummy unless it was too sweet.


corndog


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

YUK!!

Hot dogs


----------



## marlowmanor

Yum!

Oh come on corndogs are one of my kids favorite meals!

S'mores poptarts


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

YUK!!! I hate those so much!! lol Corndogs are ok but I am not a fan

Mac and cheese


----------



## Vickir73

Yuk!  (I don't like marshmellows - even in poptarts)

fried alligator


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Never had it but I now several that have and they all love it so I will say YUM

Egg and Cheese with turkey, butter, and bacon on a bagel!!!


----------



## Vickir73

No egg, but the rest would be yum.

Chick-fil-A (which I'm eating at my desk right now)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

lucky!! YUM

Salad?


No egg? What? lol


----------



## Vickir73

Yum!! especially out of my own garden!!

My stomach is spoiled.  It only likes fresh eggs.  Restaurant cooked eggs don't sit well.  Ya, I know, TMI, but just for future reference, be careful what kinda question you asked me because I will give you an honest answer


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

lol Well I only eat eggs from here on the ranch. ONLY!!!

Pumpkin pie


----------



## Vickir73

yummy! (my mother (no I don't still live with her makes a pumpkin pudding (it's basically pumpkin pie with no crust - nothing but goodie!!)

cranberry sauce


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

YUK!!

Chicken feet


----------



## Vickir73

excuse me while I go to the bathroom and throw up. . . can I say 'gross' instead of 'yuk' on this one??? I just don't think 'yuk' is enough . . .

mountain oysters . . .


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yuk

Veal


----------



## Vickir73

never had it, but I'd try it, so yum?

bread n butter pickles


----------



## marlowmanor

yuck!

banana peppers


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

YUK

Pineapple


----------



## marlowmanor

Yum
banana peppers are the only thing we are getting alot from out of our garden so far. The goats scarf them down when we give them to them!  We have been using them in some things too.

meatloaf


----------



## Vickir73

Yum!!

meatloaf sandwiches


----------



## marlowmanor

never had one, but I guess if the meatloaf was any good the sandwich would be good too.

tomato sandwich


----------



## Vickir73

Yum!!! only fresh from the garden tomatoes tho (the ones in the store are too yucky to be put between two good pieces of bread)

fried eggplant


----------



## marlowmanor

yuck!
I'm not a huge eggplant fan, I do add it to veggies and bake them occassionally though. The one time I tried to fry it just didn't work out well.

Fried squash


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yuk!!

Strawberries


----------



## Vickir73

yUUUUUUUUm!!

whipped cream


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

uhhh YUM!!!

bananas


----------



## Vickir73

is there a middle between yuk and yum?

kiwi


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

YUM!!

Apples


----------



## Vickir73

yum

coleslaw


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Naa yuk


Melted swiss cheese


----------



## crazyland

CCCHHHHEEESSSEEEE 
That is a yum!

How about pickled eggs?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yuk

hard boiled eggs


----------



## marlowmanor

YUM!

sourkraut


----------



## Vickir73

yum (especially with sausage)

mudbugs a/k/a crawfish


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Never had them but I have been told they are good

Baked spuds


----------



## Vickir73

yum (plain and fully loaded)

white gravy


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

YUK to all gravy

Fried Oreo


----------



## Vickir73

yuk (did try one and it wasn't that great)

fried pickles


----------



## crazyland

Num num num!!!! I want some now! 
The only place that made them closed shop last year. 


Lutefisk 
Hehehehehe


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

YUUUUKKKK!!!!!!


Tacos


----------



## crazyland

Regular? Loaded? 
Well pretty much any taco is yum!

Apple cole slaw


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yuk

Cheese fries


----------



## crazyland

Extra cheese??? Chili and cheese???? Yum!!!

Plain popcorn


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yum-ish I'm not a big fan of any popcorn but it's not yuk


Frog legs


----------



## BrownSheep

Yuk.
Rolled grape leaves (dolmades)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yuk

Nachos


----------



## BrownSheep

Yuk ....unless they are home made nacho cheese 
Fried twinky


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yuk

Peas


----------



## BrownSheep

Yum
 Okra


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Like the whale? idk

Goat


----------



## crazyland

Yum

 Okra is a veggie... Orca is the killer whale.

85% dark chocolate


----------



## bjjohns

Goat - Yum
Okra - Yum

Goat hickory smoked with a honey glaze - way seriously yum.
Grilled okra with a goat cheese & jalapeno injection - way yum


----------



## Vickir73

dark chocolate - yuk 

(would love to know the recipe for the goat cheese and jalapeno injected okra - oh my gosh that sounds good)


milk chocolate?


----------



## crazyland

Lol not all chocolate is created equal. Hershey's milk chocolate? Yuk!!!!
85% is to dark for me too. Lol I like 75-78%.

Foie gras?


----------



## Vickir73

had to look that up   Yuk

(course it might depend on how it's prepared)

prepared whole fish (it still has it's eyes in it)


----------



## crazyland

Yum. Grew up in the pacific on fish. Lol

Prunes


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yuk

Goldfish haha


----------



## crazyland

Those are pets not food! Lol yuk!

Pine nuts


----------



## Vickir73

yum


he might have been referring to the goldfish crackers . . .maybe . . .



monkey brains


(we watched Indiana Jones all weekend)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yuk and I was talking bout the crackers...

Cat (yes cat)


----------



## bjjohns

Yuck.

Breaded baked rabbit.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

YUM

Dog


btw Vickir I saw your journal but don't really have time yet. Will check it out later!!!


----------



## marlowmanor

yuck

fried icecream


----------



## crazyland

Yum!!!!

Monkey bread! 

My mom has had monkey brains and I've had dog when we lived in the Philippines. Don't remember what it tasted like as I was a toddler.


----------



## Vickir73

I'd try it so Yum?

turtle?


----------



## marlowmanor

not sure never tried it

Fried beer

Here's what I found about it 


> Fried Beer
> Even alcohol can be fried when it's pocketed in pretzel dough. The food innovation won the 2010 Big Tex Choice Awards at the Texas State Fair.


I was reading an article on yahoo about odd fari foods and it was on it. Not my thing because I don't like beer but to each their own!


----------



## crazyland

Yuck don't like beer. 
If I liked beer it would probably sound appealing. Beer and pretzels! 


Squirrel 
A southern delicacy! Lmao


----------



## marlowmanor

yum! One of the many different things I ate growing up. My dad is an avid hunter.

possum


----------



## Vickir73

Yuk!!

Seen too many as road kill

pistacio ice cream


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yuk!!

Rabbit


----------



## crazyland

Yum
Raccoon


----------



## Vickir73

YUUUUK!

veggie burgers


----------



## bjjohns

Kinda Yum. I've had good veggie burgers but they are few and far between.

Tom Yum Soup


----------



## crazyland

Yum. Love oriental foods. 

Birds nest soup


----------



## bjjohns

Yum! had it in Beijing.

Shark


----------



## crazyland

Yuk. Can't get past the part of them eating people and being a top predator. 

Chestnut


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yum

Gator


----------



## bjjohns

Yum

Boudain (Boudin)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yuk

Pizza Hut!!!


----------



## crazyland

Depends on the pizza!!! yum and yuck

Lasagna


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

YUK I hate it

Ravioli (beef or cheese) my favs


----------



## crazyland

Yum

Gnocchi


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

YUK

Tuna fish


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

Depends, if it's sushi or grilled YUM if it's canned and plain YUCK!!!


LOL Srry! ...um...how about goat milk?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Your turn to post one. lol


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011

LOL srry about that *facepalm*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

YUM


Chicken tenders lol


----------



## stitchcounting

yum 

TOFU


----------



## flemish lops

yuck

pickled chicken gizzards


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

YUK

fried calamari


----------



## HankTheTank

yum

bagels


----------



## flemish lops

Yum 

Kentucky fried chicken


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yum

Deer


----------



## flemish lops

raw? yuck, but if cooked then YUM

sushi


----------



## HankTheTank

yuck!

cotton candy


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

YUM to sushi and cotton candy

Chili


----------



## flemish lops

YUMMM! ( now I have a taste for some  )

chicken and rice soup


----------



## HankTheTank

yuck unless I'm sick or cold

spinach


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

YUM

Salad


----------



## HankTheTank

yum

wonton soup


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

YUM!!!

Pizza lol


----------



## HankTheTank

yum!!

sardines


----------



## stitchcounting

YUKKK just the smell

bull testicles


----------



## Symphony

Yuck never will try them.

Rocky Mountain Oysters


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

YUK but have never had them. btw those are the same thing. lol


Bacon and eggs.


----------



## stitchcounting

yum and yuck i hate the taste of eggs

CUY aka guinea pig


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yuk

Nachos


----------



## AdamBorzy

yum!

tuna salad


----------



## Alice Acres

Yum - just had a sub sandwich of tuna last night!

Pickles


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Anything with tuna is good. haha

Pancakes


----------



## stitchcounting

yum!!!

chocolate chip cookie dipped in nacho cheese


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yuk

Deer burgers


----------



## AdamBorzy

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Yuk
> 
> Deer burgers


Yum

Krabby Patty


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

idk lol

Deer backstrap wrapped in bacon


----------



## VeganFarmer

yuck (but before I was vegan I'm sure I would have LOVED that!!) 
EDIT: Chickpea Curry! (God I'm an idiot...)


----------



## Royd Wood

vegan - the idea is to yum or yuck above then suggest a fav dish of yours so I will do one for you

Chickpea curry

YUCK

Muscovy duck done on the Rotisserie with a tray of roasting veg under to catch a drissle of duck fat (and stop flair up)


----------



## HankTheTank

Not sure but it sounds pretty good!


Deep fried pickles


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

yum. 
deep fried mushrooms...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yuck!!

Loaded Baked Potato


----------



## Royd Wood

yum   and must try D F pickles

Sardines on toast


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

YUK That's nasty


Fried squirrels


----------



## Royd Wood

I'll go yum and will try it one day even though its rat with a bushy tail

Haggis (i worship good haggis back in Bigger Scotland)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

No way!! That is nasty.

Chickens feet


----------



## Royd Wood

Chickens feet are yum

Roast Pheasant with savoy cabbage


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

No idea


Bacon haha


----------



## VeganFarmer

Yuck lol sorry

Deep-fried tofu


----------



## SheepGirl

Extra crispy fried chicken from KFC?


----------



## Alice Acres

I'll go a so-so yum response on the crispy KFC - and that's what I had for supper tonight too!
We had herding class (sheep and ducks - training for the dogs) tonight and we take turns bringing supper for the group - and tonight KFC is what got brought.. 

Ham and cabbage (cooked in the crock pot at our house today!)


----------



## VeganFarmer

Yuck, I have a *thing* with cabbage, the smell makes me puke.

Pomegranate!!


----------



## Royd Wood

yum (juice drink) but too lazy to try to do somthing with a real one

English Wood Pigeon pie (need 6 pigeons)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yum-ish

Bojangles (That's some good stuff)


----------



## Southern by choice

Double YUCK!!

Stromboli? homemade!


----------



## marlowmanor

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Double YUCK!!
> 
> Stromboli? homemade!


Yes, but not sure about homemade variety, I may need to do a taste test! 

chicken and dumplings made in the crockpot (had this for dinner this week)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

YUK

Chickens from the backyard


----------



## Royd Wood

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> YUK
> 
> Chickens from the backyard


You are a wind up merchant or should I say cowboy  How can you possibally say YUC to chicken and dumplings 

Chickens from backyard Yum esp with feet left on 

Canadian Goose (Roasted)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Never head  it but I'm sure it would be good. I actually want some goose now. lol


I'm not a fan of any dumplings. Nasty imo


----------



## VeganFarmer

I'm guessing goose was your food? Yuck


Fried mushrooms, peppers, and tofu in olive oil. (My dinner)


----------



## Southern by choice

Mushrooms- YUM, peppers-depends how they are done, Tofu  

Spinach Balls


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yum

Horse


----------



## The Lone Cowboy

yum 

rattlesnake


----------



## bjjohns

That's tasty, I like horse more than rattlesnake


----------



## stitchcounting

that sounds nasty

Termites


----------



## The Lone Cowboy

roasted please

American Bison (buffalo)


----------



## stitchcounting

Grilled porfavor

cow's tongue


----------



## The Lone Cowboy

I'll eat it , but not fond of it

Kohlrabi


----------



## stitchcounting

I don't blame you.
and i love all veggies

Naples


----------



## 2ewesandmoreonthego

yum!
tacos?


----------



## rodeogirl

Yum

 Rocky Mountain oysters?


----------



## TAH

rodeogirl said:


> Rocky Mountain oysters?


Yuck!!
 Sweet lemon meringue  pie?


----------



## rodeogirl

Yum 
New York steak


----------



## TAH

rodeogirl said:


> New York steak



Yum

Bear steak?


----------



## rodeogirl

Yum
Buffalo prim rib


----------



## TAH

YUM,

Frog leg


----------



## rodeogirl

Yum
 chicken cordon bleu


----------



## Sheepshape

Longstanding veggie.....so nothing with a face (except for sunflowers).

BUT....white chocolate over freeze dried raspberries.....heaven.


----------



## AClark

Yum.

Snapping turtle...


----------



## newton the goat

Sounds interesting never tried it...




Porkloin


----------



## rodeogirl

Yum

Menudo


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Never had it.
Marshmallows?


----------



## Chicken Girl

Yum
Ice Cream


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yum
SQ


----------



## Chicken Girl

Yum 
Pine nuts


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Never had them
Sq


----------



## Chicken Girl

Yuck, they aren't that bad though
Mushrooms


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yum!
Sq


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Yum! Especially morels!

Brownies


----------



## Sassysarah123

Yum!
Sq?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yuck
Elk


----------



## Chicken Girl

Never had it
SQ?


----------



## BantammChick

I've never had it either.Chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## misfitmorgan

(yum on elk for sure)

Yuck to choco cookies

vension sausage?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yum. I haven't had it in a while, but it was good.
SQ


----------



## BantammChick

never had it. chocolate cake?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yuck
Waffles


----------



## BantammChick

yum to waffles


----------



## BantammChick

popcorn?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Depends.
Sq


----------



## BantammChick

yum.   sq


----------



## misfitmorgan

Yes but only black pepper

cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yum
Sq


----------



## BantammChick

yum. sq


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

BantammChick said:


> yum. sq



Tacos?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yum.
Sq


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

Poka_Doodle said:


> Yum.
> Sq



What does same question mean?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

As the person before asked.


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

Poka_Doodle said:


> As the person before asked.



So.. tacos? Yum


----------

